# When to stop feeding Froglets everyday?



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi All,

I have over 30 azureus froglets atm. The oldest bunch out of all of them is 4 months old. At what age can I begin to feed them every other day? 

I never had frogs this young, all my frogs were luckily almost full adults when I got them.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Hard to answer this...

Some people feed their 3-4 week old froglets only 3 times a week.

It all depends on how much you initially throw in there......


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

3-4 Weeks or months? I need to know for 4 month old frogs. Or would this also apply to 4 months?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

again....hard to answer your question without knowing how MANY flies you consider an average feeding.

Froglets - even small, are fully capable or going a day or two without any food......

4 month old frogs could go 5 days, easy, between feedings if need be...so every other day should be fine.....


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> again....hard to answer your question without knowing how MANY flies you consider an average feeding.
> 
> Froglets - even small, are fully capable or going a day or two without any food......
> 
> 4 month old frogs could go 5 days, easy, between feedings if need be...so every other day should be fine.....


Okay , I will keep doing the everyday then for now for the younger ones since I do put in quite a lot everyday and they are always gone. The older ones do have a few left the next day, plus they have springs & woodlice in there. So I guess I will bump them to every other day.

Thanks.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I feed new froglets 3 times a week or so - I just make sure that their enclosure has plenty of springtails.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

I feed my adult frogs smaller amounts of food every day still. I think the constant supply of smaller amounts of food is better than starvation periods with a lot of food. I have not researched this in any way, I just think it's probably closer to their natural feeding habits.


----------



## crzsnwbdr (Sep 23, 2010)

I've been curious about this as well.

My three froglets seem to be quick to eating the fruit flies recently, and I hardly see any wandering around the tank anymore after a few hours. I typically feed between 30-45 flies (dusting everyday, either Calcium-D3 or Multivitamins+D3) everyday, and sometimes a smaller portion again in a single day.

I figured the frogs would just stop eating if they're full, which is sometimes the case. But often times that small feeding at the end of the day will get them out from hiding to snack.

For 1+ month old froglets, is this an appropriate amount of food? Could I be under/over-feeding? There are no springtails in the tank for additional food at the moment.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I don't think you can overfeed growing froglets. I feed mine as much as they can eat daily until they stop growing.


----------

